# Boarding Barns



## Saleenxx (Sep 22, 2009)

I just moved to Canton, Ohio recently and I am now looking for a boarding stable for my two horses. I've tried searching through the internet but it seems that I can't really find a decent one, or all the nice ones seem to be to far of a drive. Does anyone know of a few decent boarding stables around the Akron/Canton area?? 

Now I ride english so I'd prefer a hunter/jumper stable, however anything right now will pretty much do. It's getting frustrating not finding anything especially since I don't know the area well. If someone could please recommend something it would be verrrrrrrrrrry greatly appreciated!!


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

I have found one of the best ways to locate barns, is to contact the local vets and ask them. They know ALL the barns in the area, the big barns, the little barns. You'll find some that aren't ever advertised that way as well.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Yup, check the vets, farriers, and feed stores.


----------



## Saleenxx (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks! I definitely will try that...lol never even thought about asking them..


----------

